# how sealed is weather sealed ? on a d7000



## frankgtrs

hello PF
so that's my question any clue on how much water can the d7000 stand ? just sneezing on it ? a light drizzle ? decent rain ? heavy rain ? monsoon ? submerged ?
I remember I saw digitalrev tv's pink d7000 submerged in a zip lock bag full of water but they never said if it worked afterwards

I bought a d7000 about 2-3 months ago and I'm curious to know.

no matter your answers my baby won't be getting wet any time soon 

thank you


----------



## rgregory1965

theres a video on youtube where a guys sits his camera ontopof his car I think....its raining pretty hard......cant remember if worked after or not.


----------



## Netskimmer

If it's the same vid I saw then yeah, it still worked. I got cought in a freak rain storm a few weeks ago and both I and my D7000 and 70-200 got fairly wet. The camera still works fine. Not sure if having the 70-200 attached helped there or not.


----------



## DorkSterr

It's water resistance enough. I've used it while it was raining heavily without an umbrella and not damaging it.


----------



## Bukitimah

If you look at the construction and the various parts. Especially the buttons, knobs and lens attachments. I personally do not recommend it to be expose to weather, light drizzles excepted. I always have a plastic bag or those plastic rain coat in my bag. The least I could do is to keep the equipment away from water.


----------



## xjoewhitex

I do not believe its 100% sealed as some of the other more higher end bodies as well as the metal frame but I believe its enough to not worry too much about where youre shooting.


----------



## Patriot

No camera is 100% water proof. if it was then they wouldnt be selling those underwater things for diving and such.


----------



## 12sndsgood

I have had mine out in a light drizzle and I didnt worry about it. I wouldn't leave it in a downpour though.


----------



## Bellezzo

I would be careful cause I think the inside of it can get rust.


----------



## KmH

Patriot said:


> No camera is 100% water proof. if it was then they wouldnt be selling those underwater things for diving and such.


Actually, some P&S cameras are 100% water-proof at shallow depths, and Nikon had their Nikonos line of 35 mm underwater film cameras. Nikonos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rgregory1965




----------



## Netskimmer

Thats the vid I was thinking of. It was actually raining a lot harder than that when mine got wet. I tried to hide it under my shirt on the way back to the car but since my shirt was soaked through I don't know how much help that was. Pulled the batteries and wiped it down real good then I got to the car. When I got home I wiped it down real thorough (again) and put it in a zip lock bag with a bunch of desiccant packs overnight just to be safe.


----------



## Patriot

KmH said:


> Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No camera is 100% water proof. if it was then they wouldnt be selling those underwater things for diving and such.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, some P&S cameras are 100% water-proof at shallow depths, and Nikon had their Nikonos line of 35 mm underwater film cameras. Nikonos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...


You just said it yourself "at shallow depths" which means that once it goes deeper than designed then it's no longer water proof. I could be wrong however.


----------



## mjhoward

Patriot said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> No camera is 100% water proof. if it was then they wouldnt be selling those underwater things for diving and such.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, some P&S cameras are 100% water-proof at shallow depths, and Nikon had their Nikonos line of 35 mm underwater film cameras. Nikonos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just said it yourself "at shallow depths" which means that once it goes deeper than designed then it's no longer water proof. I could be wrong however.
Click to expand...


lol if you're going to go that route, then there's hardly anything on the planet that is waterproof.  Even submarines have rated depths called CRUSH depths.


----------



## xjoewhitex

Patriot said:


> No camera is 100% water proof. if it was then they wouldnt be selling those underwater things for diving and such.


Who said anything about being 100% waterproof? We're talking about being weather sealed big difference.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Mine D7000 survived getting drenched two storms

monsoon while on the road bike ride in the desert in utah






tropical storm while riding in tampa


----------



## zamanakhan

2WheelPhoto said:


> Mine D7000 survived getting drenched two storms
> 
> monsoon while on the road bike ride in the desert in utah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tropical storm while riding in tampa



my god 2wheel... that photo might not be the best, but it really strikes some chords with me, but then i guess that is what photography is about. I NEED to do a coast to coast trip on my bike. I lay awake sometimes planning it, but having a tough time getting out due to funds. My bike is also much much smaller than yours and although it is not unheard of to do a crazy trip with it, it is quite rare. 

On the d7000's weather sealing, I have never had my d7000 in a down right downpour but i would trust it with the right lens. If not then just wrap it with a plastic bag.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

^^^^ thanks but those are just quick trip snapshots, not really "photography". 

And YES indeed you should want to do a coast to coast. I usually run my track bike but I love sport touring that behemoth bike too.  I'm taking that bike in the pic from FL to Maine for some lobster in a few weeks, going to hit Canada and all the mountain roads I can too


----------



## Mach0

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> ^^^^ thanks but those are just quick trip snapshots, not really "photography".
> 
> And YES indeed you should want to do a coast to coast. I usually run my track bike but I love sport touring that behemoth bike too.  I'm taking that bike in the pic from FL to Maine for some lobster in a few weeks, going to hit Canada and all the mountain roads I can too



When ya come up 95, make a pit stop in New Haven, CT and hit me up.


----------



## spacefuzz

So I nearly killed my D7000 due to rain. It can take a beating but its not invincible. 

Backpacking in Yosemite, heading from the valley up towards olmstead point. This January went up to try to get shots of halfdome during the first storm of the year, instead of snowing though it stayed 33 degrees and just poured.  My camera was in a case, but not a waterproof one. Got plenty damp on the hike up, then in camp it continued to rain all night, even my tent flooded.  On the hike down the next day (finally snow above 7000 ft yay!) it got snowed on and then rained on since I left it out to take photos.  By the time I was back in the valley it was quite wet and had been damp for 24 hours. The back buttons stopped working one by one, starting with review and working its way down. This progressed even after I had it in my car, battery out, and drying. Kept getting worse, eventually auto metering and auto focus stopped working and it didnt record ~ 100 photos of Yosemite Falls I took that afternoon. It did record my shots from valley view at sunset though (thankfully!).  It took about a week sitting in a bag of rice for most of the functionality to return, but left scroll didnt start working again for 4 months.  

At camp: rain, snow, bears, 60 mph winds, and falling trees, hurrah!





Valley View:


----------



## matthewo

wow, stunning pictures.


----------



## spacefuzz

matthewo said:


> wow, stunning pictures.



Thanks. Even when barely functional the D7000 is a great camera.


----------



## mjhoward

2WheelPhoto said:


> Mine D7000 survived getting drenched two storms
> 
> monsoon while on the road bike ride in the desert in utah
> 
> tropical storm while riding in tampa



How many miles can you get on a tank?  I'd almost be worried about running dry in some parts out west before getting to fill up.


----------



## zamanakhan

2WheelPhoto said:


> ^^^^ thanks but those are just quick trip snapshots, not really "photography".
> 
> And YES indeed you should want to do a coast to coast. I usually run my track bike but I love sport touring that behemoth bike too.  I'm taking that bike in the pic from FL to Maine for some lobster in a few weeks, going to hit Canada and all the mountain roads I can too



same here, i think after owning my first bike i have learnerd that when my insurance goes down i would get a sport tourer. I would love an fg650 or something similar, grab my camera and put both of them through their paces. If i end up doing the tour i would love to come down and meet you. I would be ending it in florida, my sister lives down there and it would be a great place for the final rest.


----------



## Patriot

mjhoward said:


> Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, some P&S cameras are 100% water-proof at shallow depths, and Nikon had their Nikonos line of 35 mm underwater film cameras. Nikonos - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just said it yourself "at shallow depths" which means that once it goes deeper than designed then it's no longer water proof. I could be wrong however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol if you're going to go that route, then there's hardly anything on the planet that is waterproof.  Even submarines have rated depths called CRUSH depths.
Click to expand...

 
That made no sense what so ever. A submarine is 100% water proof. they are coated with several inches of rubber sealing them. Crush depths has nothing to do with being water proof, that  has more to do with pressure.....lol


----------



## mjhoward

Patriot said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just said it yourself "at shallow depths" which means that once it goes deeper than designed then it's no longer water proof. I could be wrong however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol if you're going to go that route, then there's hardly anything on the planet that is waterproof.  Even submarines have rated depths called CRUSH depths.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That made no sense what so ever. A submarine is 100% water proof. they are coated with several inches of rubber *sealing *them. Crush depths has nothing to do with being water proof, that  has more to do with *pressure*.....lol
Click to expand...


It made plenty of sense.  Perhaps you should read more and educate yourself.  Sure, a submarine is waterproof... up to a certain depth.  As is a dive watch and, wait for it, the camera's that KmH pointed out.  And here's a hint... it's not because they crush at that shallow depth, it's because the *SEALS *can't withstand the *PRESSURE *at greater depths and they begin to leak.

"lol"... yeah, at your ignorance.


----------



## Patriot

mjhoward said:


> Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol if you're going to go that route, then there's hardly anything on the planet that is waterproof.  Even submarines have rated depths called CRUSH depths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That made no sense what so ever. A submarine is 100% water proof. they are coated with several inches of rubber *sealing *them. Crush depths has nothing to do with being water proof, that  has more to do with *pressure*.....lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It made plenty of sense.  Perhaps you should read more and educate yourself.  Sure, a submarine is waterproof... up to a certain depth.  As is a dive watch and, wait for it, the camera's that KmH pointed out.  And here's a hint... it's not because they crush at that shallow depth, it's because the *SEALS *can't withstand the *PRESSURE *at greater depths and they begin to leak.
> 
> "lol"... yeah, at your ignorance.
Click to expand...


Depth has nothing to do with being water proof.....the seals that "break" are broken because of pressure not the water. If you take a balloon and fill it with water and put it under water it is water proof because can't not get it. Now if you take that balloon and force it underwater to "crush" depths then it will burst, not because it's not water proof but because of the extreme pressure. The Hubble telescope is also seal tight not allowing any space dust in to affect the lens, unless a outside force acts against it breaking whatever seal that's seals it. A D7000 is not 100% water proof because if you drop in in water it will get filled with water. 

You don't know anything about me so don't assume that I'm not educated. If you want to be childish and call me ignorant then go ahead, but I not going to be a jerk and call you ignorant. I can guarantee that if we were face to face that you wouldn't say it to my face, so don't say it at all. Oh did you miss that part where I said  "I could be wrong however."? Meaning that I never claimed to be 100% right about the subject.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Just think, a Canon would've melted in these scenarios


----------



## Solarflare

Rain certainly doesnt have anything to do with underwater.

Rain doesnt apply PRESSURE.

I would still always try to keep a D7000 as dry as possible. Especially before exchanging lenses, changing batteries etc.





Patriot said:


> Depth has nothing to do with being water  proof.....the seals that "break" are broken because of pressure not the  water. If you take a balloon and fill it with water and put it under  water it is water proof because can't not get it. Now if you take that  balloon and force it underwater to "crush" depths then it will burst,  not because it's not water proof but because of the extreme pressure.  [...]


 For the record, that balloon will NEVER burst. It will simply get smaller and smaller, because the air in the balloon will get more and more compressed. However the pressure from the water and the pressure from the air will be exactly the same. (*)





> The Hubble telescope is also seal tight not allowing any space dust in  to affect the lens, unless a outside force acts against it breaking  whatever seal that's seals it.


 There is no such thing as "space dust" that the Hubble telescope needs to be sealed against.

If we talk about dust in space, we talk about extremely large volumes (many lightyears across) that have a couple atoms per cubic meter in them, most of them hydrogen and helium.

Even such dust cant exist where the hubble space telescope is. There is still some remains of atmosphere there. Basically anything that could potentially be "space dust" will be deaccelerated enough over time to fall down to earth.




P.s.: (*) Originally I thought the ballon would even flip at the point when the air turns into liquid because of the extreme pressure. I checked it, and liquid nitrogen is actually lighter than water, so the ballon will always have uplift.


----------



## mjhoward

Patriot said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> That made no sense what so ever. A submarine is 100% water proof. they are coated with several inches of rubber *sealing *them. Crush depths has nothing to do with being water proof, that  has more to do with *pressure*.....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It made plenty of sense.  Perhaps you should read more and educate yourself.  Sure, a submarine is waterproof... up to a certain depth.  As is a dive watch and, wait for it, the camera's that KmH pointed out.  And here's a hint... it's not because they crush at that shallow depth, it's because the *SEALS *can't withstand the *PRESSURE *at greater depths and they begin to leak.
> 
> "lol"... yeah, at your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depth has nothing to do with being water proof.....the seals that "break" are broken because of pressure not the water.
Click to expand...


Ok, serious question... what the hell do you think causes the pressure?!?!

Somehow this is always appropriate in this forum:


----------



## Patriot

Solarflare said:


> Rain certainly doesnt have anything to do with underwater.
> 
> Rain doesnt apply PRESSURE.
> 
> I would still always try to keep a D7000 as dry as possible. Especially before exchanging lenses, changing batteries etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Depth has nothing to do with being water  proof.....the seals that "break" are broken because of pressure not the  water. If you take a balloon and fill it with water and put it under  water it is water proof because can't not get it. Now if you take that  balloon and force it underwater to "crush" depths then it will burst,  not because it's not water proof but because of the extreme pressure.  [...]
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, that balloon will NEVER burst. It will simply get smaller and smaller, because the air in the balloon will get more and more compressed. However the pressure from the water and the pressure from the air will be exactly the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hubble telescope is also seal tight not allowing any space dust in  to affect the lens, unless a outside force acts against it breaking  whatever seal that's seals it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no such thing as "space dust" that the Hubble telescope needs to be sealed against.
> 
> If we talk about dust in space, we talk about extremely large volumes (many lightyears across) that have a couple atoms per cubic meter in them, most of them hydrogen and helium.
> 
> Even such dust cant exist where the hubble space telescope is. There is still some remains of atmosphere there. Basically anything that could potentially be "space dust" will be deaccelerated enough over time to fall down to earth.
Click to expand...

 
I was just giving and example of what the Hubble could be sealed against. There surely has to be some sort of dust or sand from space rocks, comets, astriods or something right? I could be wrong however.


----------



## Patriot

mjhoward said:


> Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> It made plenty of sense.  Perhaps you should read more and educate yourself.  Sure, a submarine is waterproof... up to a certain depth.  As is a dive watch and, wait for it, the camera's that KmH pointed out.  And here's a hint... it's not because they crush at that shallow depth, it's because the *SEALS *can't withstand the *PRESSURE *at greater depths and they begin to leak.
> 
> "lol"... yeah, at your ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depth has nothing to do with being water proof.....the seals that "break" are broken because of pressure not the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, serious question... what the hell do you think causes the pressure?!?!
> 
> Somehow this is always appropriate in this forum:
Click to expand...

 
Hmmmmmm let me guess....gravity. And that is the outside force acting on it. If that same submarine was in safe waters where pressuse wasnt a factor then it would continue to be 100% proof so as long as another factor doesnt interrupt.


----------



## dxqcanada

Patriot said:


> No camera is 100% water proof. if it was then they wouldnt be selling those underwater things for diving and such.



http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/nikon/htmls/models/htmls/nikonosrs.htm


----------



## Patriot

Ok let me clarify what I meant earlier....there is no 100% water proof dslr or interchable lens camera. That is why they make and sell those underwater rigs for. Water will and can get in thought the lens mounts.

If it is a special made camera just for underwater media then it's different.


----------



## Solarflare

Patriot said:


> I was just giving and example of what the Hubble could be sealed against. There surely has to be some sort of dust or sand from space rocks, comets, astriods or something right? I could be wrong however.


Yes, you are very wrong, and I thought I already explained why.

The space telescope is a satelite of the planet earth. That means it travels, at a height of over 500 km above ground, at a speed of about 7.5 kilometer per second. Much faster than the fastest of bullets.

At the same time, theres still some remains of atmosphere present. Thus any object cant stay in this orbit for more than a couple decades. It will be slowed down and fall to earth.

So no "sand" whereever natural origin could possibly stay at this place.

And anything that is NOT exactly in the same orbit has other problems attached. It would hit the space telescope harder than any bullet.


----------



## tirediron

mjhoward said:
			
		

> It made plenty of sense.  Perhaps you should read more and educate yourself.  Sure, a submarine is waterproof... up to a certain depth.  As is a dive watch and, wait for it, the camera's that KmH pointed out.  And here's a hint... it's not because they crush at that shallow depth, it's because the SEALS can't withstand the PRESSURE at greater depths and they begin to leak.
> 
> "lol"... yeah, at your ignorance.



Ummmm...  as someone who actually wears submariner's dolphins, I'd say quit while you're ahead!


----------



## frankgtrs

thanks for replying, good to know it can take some rain but mines probably won't 

oh and sorry guys I din't meant to cause WWIII, that's said the conversion is very interesting so don't mind me.


----------



## Netskimmer

frankgtrs said:


> thanks for replying, good to know it can take some rain but mines probably won't
> 
> oh and sorry guys I din't meant to cause WWIII, that's said the conversion is very interesting so don't mind me.



Haha, this is nothing, you should check out the 'sling strap' thread that got locked recently! This kind of thing is pretty common here.


----------



## Fender5388

Solarflare said:


> Patriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just giving and example of what the Hubble could be sealed against. There surely has to be some sort of dust or sand from space rocks, comets, astriods or something right? I could be wrong however.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are very wrong, and I thought I already explained why.
> 
> The space telescope is a satelite of the planet earth. That means it travels, at a height of over 500 km above ground, at a speed of about 7.5 kilometer per second. Much faster than the fastest of bullets.
> 
> At the same time, theres still some remains of atmosphere present. Thus any object cant stay in this orbit for more than a couple decades. It will be slowed down and fall to earth.
> 
> So no "sand" whereever natural origin could possibly stay at this place.
> 
> And anything that is NOT exactly in the same orbit has other problems attached. It would hit the space telescope harder than any bullet.
Click to expand...



you must be one of them scientists


----------



## prodigy2k7

tirediron said:


> mjhoward said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It made plenty of sense.  Perhaps you should read more and educate yourself.  Sure, a submarine is waterproof... up to a certain depth.  As is a dive watch and, wait for it, the camera's that KmH pointed out.  And here's a hint... it's not because they crush at that shallow depth, it's because the SEALS can't withstand the PRESSURE at greater depths and they begin to leak.
> 
> "lol"... yeah, at your ignorance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm...  as someone who actually wears submariner's dolphins, I'd say quit while you're ahead!
Click to expand...


I am def no expert either but I thought the pure pressure/weight of the water above and around the sub would simply crush the sub in a fraction of a second.


----------



## valvestem

I'd worry the most where the lens is attached to the camera body.  Unless there is an o-ring gasket in the attachment point, it can't be too water resistant.


----------

